# Disque Dur introuvable... Problème d'Alias



## ValtenViridis (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous, je vous écris car j'ai un petit problème : j'ai depuis plus d'un an un disque dur externe USB, partitionné en trois parties, que je branche à mon Mac Mini, pour y stocker la majeure partie de mes fichiers. Mais voilà, aujourd'hui, en voulant ouvrir l'une des trois partition, le message : "L'alias "_le nom de ma partition_" ne peut être ouvert car l'élément original est introuvable". Mais je n'ai jamais créé d'alias, et donc je ne retrouve pas l'élément original ! Donc plus de disque dur !
Par contre, les deux autres partitions marchent parfaitement, alors j'aimerais bien avoir un peu d'aide, histoire de ne pas perdre tout mon travail ! Merci d'avance !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2010)

Ben je commencerais par lancer "Utilitaire de disque" et je lancerais la réparation du disque (du disque, hein, pas de la partition). Si ça ne suffit pas (et c'est probable), faudra user d'un utilitaire plus puissant (payant) genre Techtool Pro ou Drive Genius.

Mais bon, si tu avais fait ce qu'il fallait quand il fallait, le remède aurait été "formater le disque et rétablir la sauvegarde !"


----------



## ValtenViridis (10 Août 2010)

Bonjour Pascal77, et merci de ta réponse, mais, malheureusement, comme tu l'avais prédit, mon Utilitaire de Disques n'est pas suffisant, il "répare" les deux autres partitions, mais pour celle endommagée, il dit que c'est impossible car il ne peut pas démonter le disque ! 
Tu dis qu'il faut que j'achète un utilitaire plus puissant, lequel me suggèrerais-tu pour ce genre de problèmes ? A moins qu'il y est une autre solution...  J'espère que tu pourras m'aider !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2010)

ValtenViridis a dit:


> mon Utilitaire de Disques n'est pas suffisant, il "répare" les deux autres partitions, mais pour celle endommagée, il dit que c'est impossible car il ne peut pas démonter le disque !



Relis mieux mon post



Pascal 77 a dit:


> je lancerais la réparation du disque *(du disque, hein, pas de la partition)*.






ValtenViridis a dit:


> Tu dis qu'il faut que j'achète un utilitaire plus puissant, lequel me suggèrerais-tu pour ce genre de problèmes ? A moins qu'il y est une autre solution...  J'espère que tu pourras m'aider !



Moi, j'utilise Drive Genius 2 (MacPPC, mais si tu as un Mac Intel, tu peux utiliser Drive Genius 3), mais ça reste aléatoire pour les résultats (apparemment, c'est la table de partitions qui semble touchée, si c'est bien ça, c'est assez délicat à réparer).

Par contre, tu peux aussi réessayer avec l'utilitaire de disque en éjectant manuellement tous les volumes montés dessus !


----------



## drs (10 Août 2010)

essaye en éjectant les partitions, puis en relançant l'utilitaire de disque.

Il pourra faire plus de choses si les disques ne sont pas montés.


----------

